# Trans pro Vs Heat press nation



## Frappuccino (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello
Please help

I m torn between pro world trans pro 15 by 15 
trans pro 16 by 20
and Heap press nation 15 by 15 

Please advise on the quality , functionality and aspects. I mostly make baby onsies and have a very small business
Thankyou


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

16x20. You will regret it in about 3-4 weeks if you go smaller.



Frappuccino said:


> Hello
> Please help
> 
> I m torn between pro world trans pro 15 by 15
> ...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

For printing onesies the smaller size is suitable.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Ed. I haven't forgot about you or our conversation on upgrading my Heat Press and getting a Vinyl Cutter; just been much busier (a good thing) than I ever anticipated the last several months. 

Yea, if onesies are all that a person does, I agree. But then, that one day, somebody comes in the door and asks if you can do something else. I'm simply expressing my own buyers remorse by getting the 12x15 as my first press and now less than 2 years later needing to upgrade. Just trying to save OP the heartache that many of us inevitably go through.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy T Day to you too. I agree about a 9x12 but I think a 15x15 in this situation is more suitable for their use and budget. Stay busy!!


----------



## Graphicsforme (Oct 29, 2016)

I would say also look at Mclogans in Anaheim or Los Angeles they have budget friendly 16x20 and they stand behind their products so does heat press nation both to us are local and i have been to heat press nation many times, they are all great folks and customer service is outstanding. we have done onesies on a 16x20 granted that's overkill but we also started out. If you go smaller you may regret it later as was stated earlier. Believe in the power of those who have been their already.


----------



## easystickerco (Sep 18, 2010)

I have two Signature series press from HPN, 1st one was 15x15, 2nd 16x20. I walk in all the time to get supplies. Great customer service, and my presses work great. While awaiting for them to put my order together, I can hear their techs always assisting customers. They have a good team there.


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

If you have the money I would go with the biggest you can afford. Right now you are doing the onesies, but who is to say that you won't want to move into Toddler shirts at some point? It's a natural progression. So, when making purchases like this try to think 2 or 3 years down the road. You could save your self some upgrade money.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

I got a 16x20 because I expected to be doing xxxl shirts. For that reason I'm glad I did. 
I bought from ProWorld instead of Heat Press Nation for three reasons: 1- Shipping was less 2- The ProWorld warranty is better; they have lifetime coverage on the heating element. All other parts are warranted for one year, same as HPN. 3- Ed's presence on this forum. I really appreciate the time he spends here, answering questions about his products as well as other aspects of the industry. Additionally ProWorld gives you a $50 coupon off a $100 purchase. You can get some accessories, including some Teflon pillows. Sof-Fusion Pressing Pillows - Pro World These are particularly useful for onesies, as there are so many seams on such a small garment.


----------



## Jim 248 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have never bought from ProWorld, so I can't comment on that. I bought a 15 x 15 Black Series from HPN in 2015. It was a swing away. I have not had any problems with it and just ordered a mug press from them. In my opinion, the people are right. Get the a 16 x 20 if you can afford it. Get a swing away as opposed to clam shell (Less standing over the hot press). Get one with an interchangeable platen (you would be surprised what you can do if the lower platen can be changed to a different shape). 
As for the quality, you have to remember that these products are made in China. The Quality control is getting better, but can still be problematic. A lot if not all of their products are made by a company called Microtec. Because of this, you need a good company that stands behind their products. Since I've not had a single problem with their products, I have no idea how good their customer support is. But they did get repeat business from me.


----------

